# Bad winds a-blowing !!



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to feature yellow perch fishing in The Plain Dealer this Saturday morning. I knew the weather was going to go south, but the forecast is even worse than I could have imagined. They're calling for waves above 10 feet on Monday, and the northerly gale winds are already blowing.

BUT . . . if you like a challenge, check out the perch fishing feature (www.cleveland.com/outdoors). Caught some of the biggest perch of the season off Lorain on Wednesday using lures tipped with minnows, not perch spreaders or crappie rigs. 

And had lots more fun!

Thanks to Frank Kittrick of Y Knot Charters in Lorain for a very enjoyable day of perch fishing. I've been writing about Kittrick for two decades because he's one of the best guides for Lake Erie walleye, Lake Ontario salmon and trout and a fun day of jumbo perch fishing. Visit www.yknotcharters.com. 

D'Arcy


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Always a pleasant surprise to see a report from you Darcy. You class this place up! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL! You guys don't know it, but I'm on here quite a bit. Enjoy the local comments. 

That said, it would be nice if OGF readers posted some comments on my features-columns posted on www.cleveland.com/outdoors. It's a go-to site for the Outdoors Calendar, Fishing Report and nifty news on what's happening around the area. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Darcy I used a northland buckshot spoon with a number 4 tru-turn on a small dropper instead of the treble and I was able to keep up with the speaders. And it caught most of the bigger fish we landed and it also caught the biggest one at 13.5". I normally do real good with a rig like that or an ole pete jigging spoon.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello d'arcy
I do not know why people do not pay attention. it was rough yesterday. We got all our perch hard fishing in 6 ftrs easily until the wind shifted out of the north about 11:30 am. the crew wanted to stay but I called the trip at 13:15. We only needed 6 more fish to finish up but there were 6-9's by the time we got in. You do know about the capsized boat before that at 72nd then one hit the breakwall at edgewater I am sure. I had a small boat try to anchor right in front of me when I had 300 ft of line out. jerks!


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

When the big winds blow and the water temps are already slumping to the 50-degree mark, discretion is the better part of valor. I'm too old to risk life and limb for a bucket of yellow perch or a cooler of walleye. Of course, when I was very young, I was also a little braver - and kind of stupid. 

These days, when the waves kick up, I'm heading for a burger and a beer. 

I hunt ducks and cast for perch and walleye this time of year, and never, ever throw caution to the wind. Especially a nor'easter!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Darcy I agree with you 100%.. When the waves kick up I'll be right behind you when we go in for that burger and beer.. ..JIM....CL....


----------



## Kast Away (May 17, 2012)

This North wind is a blessing for some people though. A lot of boats in the water around here needed this to get some water back in so they can get their boats out.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Watched channel 8 this morning and the way the water was breaking over the walls,, I don't think any one will be taking a boat out for a while. I would not want to be within 5 miles of that Lake..Like this for the next couple of days thank's to Sandy...JIM....CL....


----------



## Kast Away (May 17, 2012)

Well atleast they will have some water to be able to take their boats out when this blow is over.That is if their boat survive.Made the right call and got mine out 2 weeks ago.Tucked away in the barn all safe.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's starting to get a little rough at the CEI pier/breakwall in Eastlake. Taken at 1:00 Monday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9r7CDpQOEg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

HEY!

A nice "walleye chop"



LOL


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

just got back a little bit ago from the park in willowick.it is nasty!the wife went to eastlake wall and the cops have it locked down.alot of turned around traffic.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

...storm warning in effect through tuesday morning...
.tonight...north gales to 45 knots increasing to storm force
winds to 50 knots. Rain. Waves building to 16 to 21 feet.
.tuesday...north storm force winds to 50 knots diminishing to
gales to 40 knots in the afternoon. Rain. Waves 17 to 22 feet
subsiding to 12 to 16 feet. 
.tuesday night...north gales to 35 knots becoming northwest and
diminishing to 15 to 25 knots overnight. Rain. Waves 10 to
14 feet subsiding to 5 to 8 feet.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im sorry in advance if this is a dumb question. Are there any boats a of any kind on Erie right now? Barges, Coast Guard, etc.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

this web site shows barge and ship traffic http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

rockytop said:


> this web site shows barge and ship traffic http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


Very cool.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> Im sorry in advance if this is a dumb question. Are there any boats a of any kind on Erie right now? Barges, Coast Guard, etc.


I sure hope not!! Even the freighters are hiding. go here and zoom in to just west of Pelee Point on Canada's south shore. several anchored there.

http://ais.boatnerd.com/


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like they where having a barage Party ?


----------

